
Digging into Apple’s new file system – APFS - urza
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/digging-into-the-dev-documentation-for-apfs-apples-new-file-system/
======
urza
I kind of wish, they would instead implement ZFS for mac os. That would be
awesome. Sending snapshots from your osx to your server as backups on
filesystem level, leveraging all the existing tools etc.

